

Show HN: Keyword King – Quickly identify your app's bad keywords - gregaubs
http://www.keywordking.co/

======
cocoflunchy
Thanks for the tool! Makes me wonder how I can do better.

Maybe people in here can help me with this: I've entered the keywords for a
little game I made. The name of the game is Lina (app store name: Lina -
endless space snake).

My keywords are

    
    
        lina, line, action, fast, square, snake, star, space, runner, tron, retro, reflex, addictive, free
    

Out of those, only "lina" scores 4 and all the others are >50 - bad keyword. I
realize that keywords like "addictive" and "free" are kind of useless, but I
only put them there because I didn't have many keyword ideas...

Any ideas to what I could use to get better ranking?

~~~
mrborgen
Hi,

I'd recommend going more spesific with your keywords. And try to look for
double keyword combinations you can rank high for. For example, even though
you might rank low for both 'snake' and 'game', you will rank higher for
'snake game'. So remember to fill in any important double keyword
combinations.

------
CookWithMe
I've used this for an app I've build for fun (to check out Swift).

It ranks bad for both Yoga and Meditation, yet one can't use the app for
anything else. I could, theoretically, remove these keywords, but what would I
replace them with? I have no idea, and your tool doesn't help me.

I'd say it is more valuable to rank for a strongly-related keyword anywhere
than to rank high for a weakly-related keyword. I.e. if my Yoga and Meditation
app ranked #1 for Airplane, it would be completely useless :-)

Otherwise, I enjoyed using the tool. Nice flow through the process and good
visualisations in the end.

~~~
mrborgen
Thanks for the feedback! It's very important to choose keywords that are
strongly related to your app.

However, that a very difficult task to solve with an app, so were sticking to
give you an overview over how they are performing. It's up to each user to
jugde wether or no his/hers keywords are relevant for the app :)

~~~
Toast_
Have you looked into the alchemy
api?[http://www.alchemyapi.com/](http://www.alchemyapi.com/)

~~~
mrborgen
I haven't, but I surely will! Thanks for the tip.

------
mrborgen
Here is an article we wrote about the development by the way:
[https://medium.com/@gregaubs/a39477d2242a](https://medium.com/@gregaubs/a39477d2242a)

------
K0nserv
Pretty cool tool all though it should be said that combinations of the
keywords are important as well as the keywords alone.

I made a small script to allow searching in stores other than the us and in
general for experimental purposes.

[https://gist.github.com/k0nserv/adc136f35c696584c0aa](https://gist.github.com/k0nserv/adc136f35c696584c0aa)

------
ianlevesque
And nobody cares that they are giving their keywords to Keyword King? It's
like the people using AppAnnie who don't realize they are giving away their
revenue data for free so that AppAnnie can sell it to their competitors.

~~~
mrborgen
We have no interest in using the keywords to anything other than giving you an
overview over how they are preforming. Plus, you can easily scrape this info
from the iTunes Search API if you query it for all the words in the english
alphabet, so its not worth much..

------
dagvonkr
Nice, I sure will use this soon when I release my next app. It is a great
idea!

------
adamsch
Cool, will keep an eye on this when we release our app later this year.

------
asimjaved
Such a handy tool for app developers. Simple and easy to use.

